# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  "Σκέψεις για κλούβα με Gouldian"

## Jonny

Έχω ένα χώρο προστατευμένο στο μπαλκόνι διαστάσεων 1μετρο(μήκος), 2 μέτρα(ύψος), 50εκ.(βάθος), με δύο από τις τέσσερις πλευρές "τυφλές".

Σκεφτόμουν να προχωρήσω στην κατασκευή με αυτές τις διαστάσεις μιας κλούβας για gouldian.
Ερωτήσεις κρίσεως τώρα, 

θα εκμεταλλευτούν τα gouldian αυτό το ύψος ή θα είναι "άχρηστο";Μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει ζευγάρια gouldian και πόσα;Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς μεταξύ τους λόγο ζευγαριών;Ένα ζευγάρι zebra που έχω στην κατοχή μου θα μπορεί να μπει μαζί τους;


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας, σχέδιο και το τεχνικό κομμάτι θα ανεβάσω στην πορεία και αν βέβαια κριθεί από τις απαντήσεις η  καταλληλότητα τις κατασκευής.

----------


## ria

Γιαννη καλησπερα ωραια σαν προταση μου ακουγεται αλλα θα ηταν προτιμοτερη και μια φωτογραφια του χωρου ωστε να προσδιορισουμε για τι σημειο του μπαλκονιου μιλαμε..
τωρα απαντησεις στις ερωτησεις σου: τα gouldian θα εκμεταλλευτουν το υψος τους αρεσει να πετανε δεν το συζητω απλα να ξερεις οτι ειναι σχετικα πολυ ευαισθητο ειδος και θα πρεπει τον χειμωνα να εισαι προετοιμασμενος για πολλα οπως για παραδειγμα αν εισαι ψηλα και δεν ειναι καλα προστατευμενος ο χωρος θα πρεπει να προνοησεις να φτιαξεις απο τωρα καποια καλυψη ωστε να κοβει ρευματα αερα..κοιτα 4 ζευγαρια gouldian καθως και 1 ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια και 1 κοινωνικοι σπινοι πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα για το μεγεθος της κλουβας αν βαλεις και πολλες φωλιες μεσα ωστε να εχουν να διαλεξουν θα ειναι το ιδανικο...θα πρεπει να εχεις παρατηρητικοτητα ομως μιας και σε μεγαλες κλουβες υπαρχουν πολλα προβληματα τα οποια σε ενα μικρο κλουβι τα βλεπεις πιο αμεσα..θα εχεις το νου σου για τσακωμους σπανια συμβαινει στα παραδεισια αλλα συμβαινει καθως και για ασθενειες ή μαδημα φτερων (τα ζεμπρα καμια φορα τα θυληκα κυνηγανε αλλα πουλια και τα μαδανε για να φτιαξουν φωλια)..τα gouldian μονα τους ειναι πιο φιλησυχα και δεν εχουν προβληματα συμπεριφορας θεωρουνται ομως απο πολλους υπερευαισθητα σε ασθενειες και στο κρυο!!!!!

----------


## daras

αυτο που θα φοβομουν περισσοτερο σε ενα τετοιο εγχειρημα...ειναι το κρυο. εδω βεβαια πιανουμε αρκετους βαθμους υπο του μηδενος....κι εκει δε ξερω με τι θερμοκρασιες παιζετε το χειμωνα.
στ αμερη μου παντως ουτε που θα το σκεφτομουν για γκουλντιαν σε εξωτερικες θερμοκρασιες...εστω και προφυλαμγενα απο ρευματα.

----------


## Jonny

Αύριο ανεβάζω φωτογραφία του χώρου, για τις θερμοκρασίες επειδή είχα και  τα ζεμπράκια έξω το χειμώνα(καμία σχέση βέβαια τα ζεμπράκια, με 7  βαθμούς πλατσουρίζανε στην μπανιερίτσα), έχω τοποθετήσει ασύρματο  θερμόμετρο, η χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία που κατέγραψε ήταν 5 βαθμοί(μόνο  τις ημέρες με τα πολλά κρύα), το σημείο είναι απάνεμο και κατεβαίνει και  τέντα μπροστά που κόβει κάθε πιθανότητα αέρα.
Στο εξωτερικό απ'οτι  διάβασα και Αμερική και Αγγλία πολλοί διατηρούν και αναπαράγουν Gouldian  σε εξωτερικά aviary με θερμοκρασίες εώς και 7 βαθμούς, βέβαια άλλες οι  γνώσεις τους και η εμπειρία τους και άλλη η δικιά μου, αλλά με σταδιακή
προσαρμογή  λένε ότι είναι εφικτό, γι'αυτό και έλεγα να το στήσω τώρα το aviary  έτσι ώστε να έχουν την ποιο ομαλή προσαρμογή ακόμα και αν είναι γέννες  από κλειστά εκτροφεία.
Βέβαια εννοήτε ότι δεν θα αφεθούν στην τύχη  τους και η κλούβα θα φτιαχτεί έτσι που να καλύπτεται με χοντρό νάυλον  τις πολύ κρύες μέρες, έχω υπολογίσει και στο μπάντζετ και θερμαινόμενα  κλαράκια αλλά και επειδή υπάρχει και πρίζα δίπλα μπορεί να μπεί και  μικρό αερόθερμο, θα το έφτιαχνα μέσα αλλά μένω σε δυαράκι και με το ζόρι  χωράω εγώ, ο σκύλος και το ενυδρείο.

Θέλω να τους προσφέρω χώρο  να κάνουν τις πτήσεις τους και να τα βλέπω ευτυχισμένα γνωρίζοντας και  έχοντας διαβάσει όλες τις παραμέτρους και τις δυσκολίες μιας μεγάλης  κλούβας με την συνύπαρξη πολλών πουλιών μαζί, νομίζω ότι ή οπτική και  ψυχολογική επιβράβευσή που θα έχω θα αξίζει τον εξτρά χρόνο που θα τους αφιερώνω για φροντίδα και παρακολούθηση.

----------


## Jonny

Δύο φωτογραφίες από τον χώρο που σκέφτομαι να μπεί η κλούβα, το μπαλκόνι έχει Δυτική κατεύθυνση.

Για υπολογισμό της διάστασης υπολογίστε ότι τα κλουβιά είναι 60 εκατοστά μήκος!

Ακούω γνώμες!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να φτιαξεις μια πανεμορφη 3 οροφη κλουβα με πλατος 1 μετρο!!! εγω αυτο θα εκανα!!!

----------


## Jonny

> Εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να φτιαξεις μια πανεμορφη 3 οροφη κλουβα με πλατος 1 μετρο!!! εγω αυτο θα εκανα!!!


Δημήτρη αν πήγαινα για αναπαραγωγές σίγουρα θα έφτιαχνα μια τριώροφη κατασκευή,  αλλά το δούλεψα πολύ στο μυαλό  μου και προς το παρόν λόγο και απωθημένων αλλά και λόγο του ότι θέλω να παρακολουθήσω κοινωνικές συμπεριφορές αυτών των πουλιών επέλεξα να τους προσφέρω ένα ενιαίο χώρο και για τα αλλά gouldian που σκέφτομαι να αποκτήσω.

----------


## mitsman

Απλα γινεται ευκολοτερα η διαχειριση... για αυτο το λεω εγω...

Εδω ειναι ενα σχεδιο για κλουβι κοκατιλ που ειχα φτιαξει~!!!!

----------


## ria

Γιαννη ο χωρος φαινεται πολυ καλος και το μερος απανεμο...απ οτι καταλαβα φαινεται σαν να ειναι κλειστος ο χωρος και δεν θα ενοχλουνται απο το κρυο και τον αερα...παρολα αυτα σιγουρα θα χρειαστεις να μετρας θερμοκρασιες μιας και στο εξωτερικο εχουν περισσοτερες γνωσεις πανω στην εξωτερικη εκτροφη των gouldian...ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο αλλα θα πρεπει να προετοιμασεις και καποιο καλυμα απο τωρα ωστε να μην ερθεις προτετελεσμενων γεγονοτων και να μην εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις αργοτερα απωλειες..επειδη με ενδιαφερει και μενα αμεσα το θεμα σαν κατοχο εξωτικων θα ηθελα να μας ενημερωνεις βημα βημα για την ολη διαδικασια που ακολουθεις αν φυσικα θες και εχεις τον χρονο!!!!!

----------


## Jonny

> Απλα γινεται ευκολοτερα η διαχειριση... για αυτο το λεω εγω...
> 
> Εδω ειναι ενα σχεδιο για κλουβι κοκατιλ που ειχα φτιαξει~!!!!


Δημήτρη ωραία κατασκευή, χρησιμοποίησες κυλοδοκό ή ντεξιον;




> Γιαννη ο χωρος φαινεται πολυ καλος και το μερος απανεμο...απ οτι καταλαβα φαινεται σαν να ειναι κλειστος ο χωρος και δεν θα ενοχλουνται απο το κρυο και τον αερα...παρολα αυτα σιγουρα θα χρειαστεις να μετρας θερμοκρασιες μιας και στο εξωτερικο εχουν περισσοτερες γνωσεις πανω στην εξωτερικη εκτροφη των gouldian...ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο αλλα θα πρεπει να προετοιμασεις και καποιο καλυμα απο τωρα ωστε να μην ερθεις προτετελεσμενων γεγονοτων και να μην εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις αργοτερα απωλειες..επειδη με ενδιαφερει και μενα αμεσα το θεμα σαν κατοχο εξωτικων θα ηθελα να μας ενημερωνεις βημα βημα για την ολη διαδικασια που ακολουθεις αν φυσικα θες και εχεις τον χρονο!!!!!


Ακριβώς ria είναι σχεδόν κλειστός και το χειμώνα η τέντα είναι μόνιμα κάτω, η εννοείται ότι θα παρθεί κάθε δυνατό μέσο για την σωστή διατήρηση τους και το χειμώνα. 
Ενημέρωση θα υπάρχει σίγουρα βήμα-βήμα(φωτογραφίες-κοστολόγιο-εξοπλισμός) και όχι από ματαιοδοξία ή πρωτοτυπία, αλλά με την ελπίδα να βοηθηθούν φίλοι-φίλες και να αποφύγουν λάθη που θα κάνω εγώ στην πορεία, όπως βοηθήθηκα και εγώ από τα ποστ των κατασκευαστών παρόμοιων κατασκευών του φόρουμ!

Πάμε στον σχεδιασμό του εγχειρήματος....

Η κλούβα θα έχει διαστάσεις 0.90 μ x 0.50 π x 2.00 Υ (κόστος ντέξιον κομμένων στις διαστάσεις αυτές, 150 βιδών και παξιμαδιών, γωνιών ενίσχυσης κατασκευής, πλαστικές θήκες για τα πόδια: 61 ευρώ).

Στην μπροστινή πλευρά δεν θα ανοιχτεί καμία πόρτα για να μην εμποδίζεται η παρακολούθηση, ενώ χαμηλά με διαστάσεις (50x90) θα καλυφθεί με plexiglass(όλες οι ταίστρες θα είναι μέχρι το ύψος του plexiglass για ευνόητους λόγους, αποφυγής ακαταστασίας)...

Στην δεξιά πλευρά θα ανοιχτούν δύο πόρτες στα δύο μισά της πλευρας με διαστάσεις 40x40 με λεπτές αλυσίδες εσωτερικά για την αποφυγή αποδράσεων.

Οι δύο "τυφλές" πλευρές, αριστερή και πίσω, όπως θα φαίνεται η κλούβα θα είναι κλεισμένες πάνω από το σύρμα με χοντρό ναίλον από οικοδομικά υλικά(για μείωση των σκουπιδιών που θα πέφτουν έξω από τη κλούβα και βέβαια για μόνωση την χειμερινή περίοδο ). Ίδιο νάιλον θα προβλεφθεί να υπάρχει και για τις άλλες πλευρές για τους χειμερινούς μήνες το οποίο θα μαζεύει ρολό στην κορυφή της κλούβας όταν δεν χρειάζεται.

Αυτά για την ώρα και εννοήτε συμβουλές-προτάσεις δεκτές!

----------


## aeras

Τις μπανιέρες που θα τις  βάλεις?  κρεμαστές ή στον πάτο της κλούβας?

----------


## Jonny

> Τις μπανιέρες που θα τις  βάλεις?  κρεμαστές ή στον πάτο της κλούβας?


Μάλλον για εξωτερικές το σκέφτομαι!

----------


## ria

το πλεξιγκλας που λες να κοιταξεις να ειναι αφαιρουμενο απλα για να πλενεται και να σε βολεψει καλυτερα ..κατι τετοιο σχεδιαζω και γω μιας και δεν αντεχω να τα εχω αλλο μεσα...εχω ηδη φτιαξει την μιση κατασκευη αλλα με συστυχιες...λογω μετακομισης στον τελικο τους χωρο ομως ακομη δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει...αυτο με το ναιλον ειναι σκεψη που εκανα και γω..το καλοκαιρι απλα αντι για ναυλον θα εχω λεπτη σιτα αυτη που ειναι σαν κουρτινα..

----------


## Jonny

Αύριο πάω να πάρω ντέξιον και σύρμα, για το οποίο έχω μια ερώτηση για το μέγεθος των κενών, μου είπε ο έμπορος ότι έχει στις στανταρ διαστάσεις κενών το κουνελόσυρμα(αν θυμάμαι καλά 1.02 x 2.52) είναι εντάξει για παραδείσια ή θα έχουμε δραπετεύσεις;

Επίσης έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την παρακάτω ταΐστρα; εξυπηρετεί σε καθημερινή χρήση ή μόνο για διακοπές κάνει(είναι 250γρ χωρητικότητα);

Τί προτείνεται για ταΐστρες και ποτίστρες σε κλούβα;

Επίσης ποιες γεννήστρες θεωρείται καταλληλότερες ψάθινες, ξύλινες ή πλαστικές;

----------


## daras

> Επίσης ποιες γεννήστρες θεωρείται καταλληλότερες ψάθινες, ξύλινες ή πλαστικές;


μετα απο αρκετες γεννες γκουλντιαν, ζεβρακιων και κοινωνικων....δεν αλλαζω με τιποτα τις πλαστικες. ανοιγουν απο πισω παρεχοντας ευκολη προσβαση και μετα καθαριζονται σχολαστικα και γινονται σαν καινουριες.
οι ψαθινες δεν ειναι για πολλες χρησεις...και δεν εχεις ευκολη προσβαση για ωοσκοπηση ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη παρεμβαση.

----------


## thanasissin

Η συγκεκριμένη ταίστρα ειναι οτι πρέπει για να μείνεις ήσυχος στις διακοπές. Ειναι πραματικά οικονομίας. Δεν με βόλεψαν πέρυσι (φοβήθηκα ότι δεν τρώνε καλά τα πουλιά) και τις έδωσα. 
Ισως φέτος ξαναδοκιμάσω γιατί τα πουλιά με αυτό τον τρόπο τρώνε όλα τα σπόρια και δεν ξεχωρίζουν.

Δεν θα πρέπει να τις αφήνεις πάντα γεμάτες μέχρι πάνω παρά μόνο στις διακοπές γιατί το μείγμα μαμουνιάζει (ειδικά το καλοκαίρι) και να τις πλένεις σχολαστικά (αποσυναρμολογούνται-συναρμολογούνται ευκολα) γιατί οι πτυχές που σχηματίζονται απο την ένωση των κομματιών είναι το καλύτερο σπίτι για παράσιτα/ψείρες. Κυριολεκτικά γεμίζει. Αν δεν το αντιληφθείς σύντομα γίνεται χαμός. Αν όμως τις καθαρίζεις τακτικά τότε θα καταλάβεις αμέσως ότι χτύπησε ψείρα γιατί θα ειναι το πρώτο σημείο που θα φωλιάσουν.

----------


## Jonny

Μετά από μερικές καθυστερήσεις η κλούβα είναι έτοιμη :Happy0064: , το τελικό κόστος χωρίς το ταψί του πάτου δεν ξεπέρασε τα 100 ευρώ, καθαρές διαστάσεις κλούβας 1.70 ύψος* 1.00 μήκος*0.55 βάθος.

Γενικά δεν με ταλαιπώρησε η κατασκευή της, αυτό που με κούρασε περισσότερο ήταν η κοπή του πλέγματος (πολλά κοψίματα φίλοι μου) αλλά το αποτέλεσμα με αντάμειψε! 

Μερικές εικόνες από την διαδικασία....

*η τοποθέτηση του πάτου μετά το μοντάρισμα του σκελετού*


*παντού για την σύνδεση του πλέγματος χρησιμοποίησα βίδες και ροδέλες γαλβανισμένες(ο βοηθός πάντα δίπλα*  :: )

*
μετά την τοποθέτηση της πάνω μεριάς και της μιας πλαϊνής με χρήση βάρους για σωστό τέντωμα*


*ανοίχτηκαν δυο πόρτες σε κάθε πλαϊνή πλευρά διαστάσεων 30*30 ενώ τα πορτάκια κόπηκαν από το ίδιο πλέγμα σε διαστάσεις 35*35 και στερεώθηκαν με ροδέλες για να ανοιγοκλείνουν*

*
οι δυο πλευρές έτοιμες με τα ανοίγματα για πόρτες* 


*και η υποδοχή της μπανιέρας*

*
Έτοιμη και η πλάτη με ανοίγματα για το ταψί και για τρεις φωλιές...οι φωλιές αντικαταστάθηκαν στην πορεία με τρεις ξύλινες της ferplast γιατί τις πλαστικές αυτές ούτε να τις βλέπουν δεν ήθελαν.*


*το καπάκι για τη θήκη του ταψιού...διακρίνονται οι ροδέλες που χρησιμοποίησα για όλες τις πόρτες...*


*Μπήκε και η πρόσοψη..*


*και την επόμενη μέρα τελειωμένο με τις δύο "τυφλές" πλευρές ντυμένες με νάιλον* 


Θα έρθει και φωτογραφεία στην τελική θέση του.....τα πουλιά πάντως την καταχάρηκαν έχουν τρελαθεί να πετάνε και να κάνουν φιγούρα τέλειο......

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω..... την πατησαμε.... ΠΩΣ θα πιανεις τα πουλια απο μεσα???

ταψακι για τις κουτοστουλιες??

Αν υπαρχουν λυσεις σε αυτα ειναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ!!!! πραγματικα ομορφη!

----------


## vag21

πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη.μου αρεσει και οτι οι πατηθρες ειναι απο κλαδια.τυχερα τα φιλαρακια σου.

----------


## Jonny

> Πω πω πω..... την πατησαμε.... ΠΩΣ θα πιανεις τα πουλια απο μεσα???
> 
> ταψακι για τις κουτοστουλιες??
> 
> Αν υπαρχουν λυσεις σε αυτα ειναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ!!!! πραγματικα ομορφη!


Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη και Βαγγέλη!

Για το πιάσιμο των πουλιών το τσέκαρα ήδη, επειδή τα ζεμπράκια τσακίσαν στο ξύλο τα gouldian και επειδή θα επικεντρωθώ στα gouldian χρειάστηκε να τα βγάλω(άντε πιάσε δυο ζεμπράκια σε αυτό το χάος), χρησιμοποίησα ένα άλλο κλουβί και αφού αφαίρεσα όλες τις τροφές από την κλούβα έβαλα μπόλικα milet στο άλλο το κλουβί και το κρέμασα στην πόρτα της κλούβας, σε δύο λεπτά είχαν μπει μέσα και τέλος....αν δεν πιάνει και αυτό θα δουλέψει και απόχη αν χρειαστεί!

Ταψάκι περίμενα να πληρωθώ και θα πάω να φτιάξω μάλλον από αλουμίνιο ή λαμαρίνα ανοξείδωτη στις διαστάσεις που θέλω, προς το παρόν στρώνω χειρουργικό σεντόνι.

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο δημητρη!!!!πολυ ωραια κατασκευη..!!!!συγχαρητηρια!!  !

----------


## COMASCO

γιαννη ηθελα να πω****

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Γιαννη, θα το καταευχαριστηθουν!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιάννη έχει γίνει τέλειο ! Αν διακρίνω σωστά έχεις πάρει το σωστό πλέγμα "ανοξείδωτο" !!! *  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια!καλα πεταρισματα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου με εβαλες σε σκεψεις!! να εισαι καλα!! πραγματικα υπεροχη!!

----------


## Jonny

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, είδα άλλα πουλιά εκεί μέσα.....το καλό με αυτές τις κατασκευές είναι ότι φτιάχνεις ότι θέλεις όπως το θέλεις και επίσης ότι μπορείς να φτιάχνεις οποιαδήποτε πόρτα-θήκη σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο ανα πάσα στιγμή.
Αισθητικά δεν υστερή και πολύ, αλλά από οικονομικής άποψης δεν συγκρίνεται με τις έτοιμες!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Γιάννη τα gouldians θα σου αντέξουν μια χαρά τον Χειμώνα έκει. 
Κάλυψε τα από όλες τις πλευρές με πλαστικό διάφανο (αυτό που βάζουν πάνω από τραπεζομάντηλα... δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται) και άσε μόνο τη πρόσοψη ανοιχτή ώστε να μπαίνει αέρας αλλά να μην "κάνει ρεύμα".
Κάλο θα είναι επίσης δεξιά εκεί στο πλάι να το χτυπάει και ο ήλιος όσο γίνεται τον Χειμώνα.
Θα δεις τα γκουλντιανάκια να πηγαίνουν όπου παιρνούν ακτίνες ηλίου και να κάνουν ηλιοθεραπεία!
Στα μεγάλα κρύα κλείνεις και την προσοψη και αφήνεις μόνο μικρά ανοίγματα για να μην σκάσουν.
Αν το γυρίσεις και το βάλεις διπλό το πλαστικό κάνει και ένα επιπλέον στρώμα μόνωσης.

Με αυτές τις συνθήκες και με καλή διατροφή(επιπλέον λιπαρούς σπόρους, αυγοτροφή κλπ) δεν είχα καμία απώλεια και τα περισσότερα ζευγάρια μάλιστα αναπαράγονταν απο Οκτώμβρη μέχρι Γενάρη.

Για το καλοκαίρι κάλο είναι και ένα δίχτυ σκίασης στο πλάι για να μην μπαίνεις ήλιος και για να μην τα βλέπουν και τα Βραχοκιρκίνεζα και οι Καρακάξες.

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Υπέροχη κλούβα! Μπράβο.

----------


## cockatiel

καλα μηλαμε απεχτο !!!! σουπερ η δουλεια σου !!!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## Chopper

Φοβερή δουλειά Γιάννη,ένα μεγάλο μπράβο!!!Έχεις καμιά φωτό τωρα με τα ζευγάρια σου να χαζέψουμε?

----------

